# Angriff auf adaware



## Devilfrank (25 April 2002)

Verschiedenen Herstellern ist das AntiSpy-Tool adaware von Lavasoft offensichtlich ein Dorn im Auge. Gezielte Suche nach dem Tool und ungefragtes Löschen von adaware ist die Reaktion. Weiter Info: http://www.bluemerlin-security.de/Secure_Adaware_Angriff_240402.php3
 :evil: 
Gruss Frank


----------



## Hooligan (25 April 2002)

Ist das eigentlich nicht schon Sachbeschädigung, wenn Software auf dem Rechner eines User gelöscht oder ausgeschaltet wird?  :crazy:


----------



## Heiko (25 April 2002)

Nein. Daten sind keine "Sachen" mangels Masse.


> StGB § 303a Datenveränderung
> 
> (1) Wer rechtswidrig Daten (§ 202a Abs. 2) löscht, unterdrückt, unbrauchbar macht oder verändert, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.


----------



## Hooligan (25 April 2002)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist aber jede Veränderung (löschen & ändern von Daten/Programmen), die ohne mein Wissen an meinem Rechner vorgenommen wird, strafbar?

In diesem Fall würde das "abschalten" von Ad-aware ja schon den Straftatbestand der rechtswidrigen Datenveränderung erfüllen? Allein der Versuch ist ja schon strafbar...?

Oder sind die Hersteller dieser Spyware schon damit aus dem Schneider, wenn irgentwo in deren AGB's ein winziger Hinweis enthalten ist?


----------



## Heiko (26 April 2002)

Das ist ein Frage, die Dir nur der jeweilige Richter beantworten kann. Zu "rechtswidrig" gehört jedenfalls mehr als "nur" ohne Dein Wissen. Jeder Defragmentierer und jeder Virenscanner arbeitet ohne jedesmal nachzufragen. Auch Systemroutinen ändern ständig Daten ohne Dein Wissen.


----------



## Devilfrank (26 April 2002)

Ähem...ganz ohne Zustimmung läufts ja auch nicht. Wie bei BlueMerlin beschrieben ist da wohl ein klitzekleiner Hinweis im Lizenzvertrag...


----------



## Freeman76 (26 April 2002)

Hi,

der Wortlaut ist ungefähr so:



> Third-Party-Programme zu benutzen, um die mit RadLight gebündelten Programme zu deinstallieren. Solche Programme werden entfernt."


----------

